# The 2016/2017 Gifting Library



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Welcome to the 2016-2017
Gifting Library*​
Our past year has been fun with suprise books here and there and everywhere, so I thought it was time to re-up. Since it's time for a new school year to start, and time for the summer heat to break, and it's a long weekend so I have time to think about it, why not start now?

Now, I kept all the guidelines from the first one as they seemed to work well:

*Guidelines*
1. Be sure your Wishlist is public and only contains ebooks.
2. Please don't put your own books on your list; this is the Book Corner, so self-promotion rules apply. 
3. Please keep your list to a single page.
4. You are under no obligation to put up a list or to purchase a book for anyone. You are also under no obligation to tell the recipient who sent them a new book.
5. You may certainly buy books without putting up a list or you may put up a list without buying books for others. There is no tally; this is simply about having a bit of fun.
6. Have fun; be joyful.

Once you've posted your list in this thread, I'll try to keep an up to date list of all participants in the third post on this thread, but I do live in the outside world, so PM me if I don't see your post. a little wave to catch my attention and I'll usually pretty good at fixing it right up.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Creating an ebook wishlist*










It's really just a two step process to set up a wishlist that allows others to send you a book without having to ask for your amazon associated email address.

1. on your wishlist page on Amazon.com, create a new wish list by clicking 'Create another Wish List' under your existing wishlists. It will open a window that allows you to name it whatever (Secret Santa, perhaps? ) and it will default to public. It needs to remain a public wishlist for others to see it; there is a setting that will allow you make it visible only to people who have the url - that should work too if you want a little more privacy..... Save the list you just created.

2. On the right hand side of the page, under List Actions, you can click on 'Update List Profile' to see the email address and account any ebooks will be sent to. You can modify the name of the recipient (you) if you don't want your real name to appear, the email address, etc on this screen. It will default to the account you created it on but you could be creating it for someone else, so .... There is also a clickbox marked 'Surprise Spoiler'. This is if you don't want to know someone's bought you something before it's delivered. It defaults to Yes and that means if they haven't sent it yet, you can't see it's been bought, but other people can so they don't buy it twice .....

Once your list is set up and going to the account you want, add books. Remember, no more than a single page of books.

Just copy the url and you can insert it into an email using the 'Insert hyperlink' button on a new message or by typing:
(take out the spaces before or after the brackets ...)


```
[ url=(insert your url here ]The name of your Wishlist[ /url ]
```
*Using 1-Click on a Wish List*










Again, it's really easy and there are only two things I wanted to point out quickly for you:

1. You can set the date for delivery if you want. On the wishlist itself, others can see a book has been bought even if it's not delivered, but if the user has their Surprise Spoiler turned one (and defaults to On) then they won't know. Leave your name as the sender or not as you choose. 
2. The purchase will default to your usual 1-click default credit card but it will use any gift card balance you may have first.

See? Easy Peasy.

Now, I haven't tried using this to buy a book for a person who isn't a US Resident but I assume it works. I also haven't used this to buy ebooks on the UK site either so I don't know how that goes. We'll have to all learn together in these instances .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Participant List*

*Member**Wish List*AndraAndra's Book ListAtunahAtunah's Book ListBrownskinsBrownskins' Book ListcagnesCagnes' Book ListcyndistCindy's Book ListElizabeth_BElizabeth's Book ListGeoffrey Geoffrey's Book Listhamerfan Hamerfan's Book List KindlegirlKarla's Book ListMariaESchneider Maria's Book ListMichelleB675Michelle's Book ListMsScarlett Tracey's Book List niahflameAnastacia's Book ListNogDogCharles' Book Liststillmyheart Stillmyheart's Book ListTammyC Tammy's Book List telracs telracs' Book ListTimothyEllis Timothy's Book ListTriciaJ82Tricia's Book ListTuttleTuttle's Book List


----------



## Elizabeth_B (Sep 7, 2016)

I've just joined..is it still okay for me to participate? This seems like a wonderful way to celebrate the season with new kindle friends 

Kindle Board Secret Santa

Not certain I worked the linking correctly :/


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

I always love this and want to stay in on the fun 

Here's mine https://amzn.com/w/IGI0KCSC0EKX


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Tammy and Elizabeth, gotcha both on the list now ....


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I'd love to join in! I was in the 1st go round and it was lots of fun! 

Cagnes' Book List


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Since it is fourth quarter already, I am ready to join again!  I can't wait to buy from y'alls lists!  I will update my list this week and send a link.  (I am borrowing ideas from your existing linked lists...)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Brownskins said:


> Since it is fourth quarter already, I am ready to join again! I can't wait to buy from y'alls lists! I will update my list this week and send a link. (I am borrowing ideas from your existing linked lists...)


welcome back!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi everyone - back from hiatus! I have my list updated. A lot of it are spiritual books... seems like that is what I am wanting to read recently. I respect all beliefs though, so please don't take this to mean I think within the box.

Brownskins' Book List

Looking forward to Halloween, Thanksgiving, my birthday, and Christmas, and New Year... giving, gathering ideas, reading... giving...


----------



## stillmyheart (Aug 29, 2016)

Oh, this is a fun idea! I've made a new list here https://amzn.com/w/2ECBQK5E768FW


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Oops, I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to join again! Geoffrey, can you just use my link from the previous round?  Thanks!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Oops, I'm a little late to the party, but I'd like to join again! Geoffrey, can you just use my link from the previous round? Thanks!


You're on the list now, Karla.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Yay! It was fun doing this before! Can I join again?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2MD0RGE33J01N/ref=cm_wl_list_o_2?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

MsScarlett said:


> Yay! It was fun doing this before! Can I join again?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2MD0RGE33J01N/ref=cm_wl_list_o_2?


You're in


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Christmas is coming, so it looks like a good time to give this a try. Here's my list (I think). If I've done something wrong, let me know!

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/registry/ref=cm_wl_edit_bck?ie=UTF8&id=3AVWT38IE48X&type=wishlist


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hamerfan said:


> Christmas is coming, so it looks like a good time to give this a try. Here's my list (I think). If I've done something wrong, let me know!
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/registry/ref=cm_wl_edit_bck?ie=UTF8&id=3AVWT38IE48X&type=wishlist


Gotcha. You're on the list.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I know this is stickied, but for those who view the unread posts lists instead of the forums, booting it back up there in case anyone who wants to participate and hasn't seen it before, can see it.

Can we please have the moderators added to the list (I read somewhere one of them has a list but dont remember where or how to find it.)?


----------



## Muyassar Sattarova (Jan 4, 2018)

I like the idea of creating a wishlist on Amazon.com! I'll try)


----------

